# auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Januar 2009)

http://www.arte.tv/de/programm/242,date=3/2/2009.html 

"Dienstag, 3. Februar 2009 um 19.00 Uhr
Wiederholungen: 
10.02.2009 um 14:00
Monster im Badesee
(Deutschland, Italien, Österreich, 2008, 43mn)
BR
Regie: Florian Guthknecht

Der Wels ist Europas größter Süßwasserfisch. Wo immer Menschen auf diesen Giganten treffen, entstehen Sagen, Märchen und Legenden. Und wie so oft vermischen sich Dichtung und Wahrheit. Kein Wunder also, wenn im Zusammenhang mit Welsen von Monstern und Mörderfischen die Rede ist. Um den Gerüchten auf den Grund zu gehen, sind der Welsspezialist Olivier Portrat und Kameramann Sigi Braun in europäischen Seen getaucht und haben das Leben der Welse beobachtet und dabei spektakuläre Filmaufnahmen gemacht.


Im Jahr 1761 wird in der Oder ein Koloss mit 375 Kilogramm gefangen. Es ist ein Wels, der größte Süßwasserfisch Europas. Für die einen ist der Wels eine schmackhafte Speise, für die anderen eine Sagengestalt, für manche gar ein Fluch oder ein Monster. Im August 2008 wird ein verzweifelter Angler zehn Stunden in seinem Boot von einem Wels auf dem Starnberger See umhergezogen. In Berlin treibt "Das Monster vom Schlachtensee" sein Unwesen und beißt Badegäste. Bei Bremen verschwinden Schwäne von der Wasseroberfläche. Vor ein paar Jahren protokollieren Wasserschutzpolizisten, dass ein Wels neben ihnen aufgetaucht sei, der nur unwesentlich kürzer als ihr fünf Meter langes Dienstboot war. Und im Magen eines Welses aus der Moldau werden menschliche Leichenteile gefunden. Was ist Erfindung, was Wahrheit?
Der wohl bekannteste Welsspezialist Europas, Olivier Portrat, und der Unterwasserkameramann Sigi Braun haben dem Wels ihr Leben gewidmet. Um seine Rätsel zu lösen, tauchen sie ein in die Seen und Flüsse Deutschlands, Österreichs und der Schweiz. Sie reisen bis nach Eurasien, denn am größten werden die Welse im noch unberührten Ili-Delta in Kasachstan. Die beiden wollen herausfinden, ob der Wels wirklich dieses verschriene Monster ist, das unter Wasser alles verschlingt, was in seine Nähe kommt. Oder ob er einfach nur ein Fisch ist, der nie aufhört zu wachsen und - wie der Weiße Hai im Ozean - das Ende der Nahrungskette im See darstellt.
Den beiden Freunden gelingt es, eine Paarung von fast zwei Meter langen Welsen zu beobachten, sie werden Zeuge, wie ein riesiger Karpfen von einem noch gewaltigeren Wels verschluckt wird, und sie treffen auf ein einzigartiges genetisches Phänomen, auf ein Tier, das Wissenschaftler bisher für eine Legende hielten, den goldenen Wels."


----------



## JanS (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Herzlichen Dank für die Info 

Werde ich mir dann auf jedenfall mal anschauen =)


----------



## Mich´l (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ja - geile Info - Danke!!#6


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Recht schönen Dank für den Tipp,ich werde es mir auch anschauen,obwohl ich vom "Berufsfischer" O.P.mal gar nichts halte,dafür das Thema aber um so interessanter finde.

Taxidermist


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> Im Jahr 1761 wird in der Oder ein Koloss mit 375 Kilogramm gefangen.



|scardie:...existieren Fotos von diesem Tier (ich kanns erlich gesagt nicht glauben, würde es aber gern )

Danke für den Tipp, gucke ich mir auf jedenfall an!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> |scardie:...existieren Fotos von diesem Tier (ich kanns erlich gesagt nicht glauben, würde es aber gern )
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, gucke ich mir auf jedenfall an!


 
von 1761? Ölgemälde oder Kupferstich|supergri!?


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> von 1761? Ölgemälde oder Kupferstich|supergri!?


 

Ganzbreitgrins. :vik:


----------



## hans albers (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

.. danke für den tipp..

auf arte sind die reportagen meist spannend 
und gut recherchiert

greetz
lars


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> von 1761? Ölgemälde oder Kupferstich|supergri!?


Graaaad keine Lust gehabt zu googlen wann der erste Fotoapparat erfunden wurde. 
Ach lasst mich doch in Ruhe...|peinlich|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

iss notiert


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



hans albers schrieb:


> auf arte sind die reportagen meist spannend
> und gut recherchiert




Lach.... ja genau..... so Berichte wie - Zynismus an -  "der Wachstum eines Komposthaufens im Zeitraffer", "Lebenslauf einer Moosflechte auf Fensterkitt in Echtzeit" oder "der Zerfall eines Hundehaufens am Straßenrand" |supergri

Auch wenn Arte so der letzte Sender ist den ich mir anschaue, werde ich mir die Reportage auch anschauen (kurz nachgeguckt - auf Kanal 43 im Fernseher gespeichert... wusste gar nicht das ich den drin habe ). Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Danke für den Tip! 

#h


----------



## rallye-vid (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Danke für die Info |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

*heute!*


----------



## magic feeder (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

wunderbar.....das zieh ich mir rein


----------



## D.A.M (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Jo ich auch mal schauen wie das ist ?


----------



## Barschzocker87 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

*******... hab erst um 19:00 Feierabend... guck dass ich aber so schnell wie möglich nach haus komm... oder viell bisschen früher abhau. will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## Lausitzerangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Vielen Dank werd ich auch gleich mal aufnehmen für die Sammlung

Mfg Juri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Habs auch schon auff blinker.de gesehen. 
Hat jemand die Möglichkeit es aufzunehmen über den PC? Da ich leider erst gegen 8 nach Hause komme.. 

Grüße


----------



## wacko (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

kann es sein dass der schon aus ist?? hab um halb den fernseher eingeschaltet und da lief es schon. jetzt ist 19 uhr und alles is aus #d
liegt das an sat????


----------



## Tüdde (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

bitte schnell ne Antwort: bei mir läuft auf Arte Kleider und Leute - was läuft da falsch?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

die angelsendung ist dran


----------



## Buster (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

also über Kabel (Kabel Deutschland) wird es eingespeist und es laufen geniale Unterwasserbilder :k


----------



## consti91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ganz toll !! In jeder Fernsehzeitung steht 19 Uhr "Monster im Badesee", und jetzt läuft "kleider und Leute" !!! 
Sollte man gleich mal bei ARTE nachfragen was da los ist:c#d ??!! Ich will ne Wiederholung !!!


----------



## Tüdde (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



wacko schrieb:


> kann es sein dass der schon aus ist?? hab um halb den fernseher eingeschaltet und da lief es schon. jetzt ist 19 uhr und alles is aus #d
> liegt das an sat????



den schluss davon hab ich ich auch gesehn - aber alles a francais. Kommt das denn nicht einmal franz. und einmal deutsch?


----------



## Tüdde (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Buster schrieb:


> also über Kabel (Kabel Deutschland) wird es eingespeist und es laufen geniale Unterwasserbilder :k



*neidisch*
kann das denn wirklich mit sat zusammenhängen?


----------



## consti91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ja ich hab auch sat !! Kann ja schon sein, dass es das Programm verschoben hat!!#c


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ooooh toll...
Jetzt läuft da indischer Klamotten-Kram... -.-


----------



## Tüdde (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Aber bei der Programmvorschau stand ja auch - 19.00 Kleider u. Leute. kann es denn sein, dass Sat-Arte anders is als Klabel-Arte??? wär aber irgendwie quatsch oder???


----------



## Buster (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

bei mir kam die Hintergrundreportage über indische Sari schon vorher - nervenzerfetzend spannend war das.... |rolleyes


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

die Sendung läuft gerade!


----------



## Tüdde (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

naja, ich glaub, ich schaffs jetz in den restlichen 20min. auch net mehr nen Kabelanschluss zu organisieren|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Buster (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

seeehr schöne und interessante Bilder - echt hübsche Tiere - und wie goldig der goldene Wels war #6


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Yup, wirklich geniale Bilder!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Den gelben hatte ich schonmal am Rhein gefangen. Habe ihn wieder schwimmen lassen. #q


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

was war dennn dieser Bunte flauschige "Kusch" mit dem die da gefischt haben?


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

hier die Sendung für die die es verpasst haben!


----------



## Nolfravel (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Bei mir hatts geklappt)

Echt tolle Bilder:l


LG Jan Peter


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

..gleich kommt noch ne doku über die tierwelt
im peenetal...(auch arte)

greetz
lars


----------



## wacko (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> hier die Sendung für die die es verpasst haben!



perfekt! danke


----------



## bacalo (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Beeindruckender und fesselnder "Live-Bericht".

Da sitzt man(n) doch gerne in der 1. Reihe.

Und dank dem Knurrhahn schau ich mirs nochmal an:m.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Skillz (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Die Wiederholung kommt übrigens glaub am 10.2 um 14.00 (Für die, die noch 56k-Moden haben hehe)


----------



## BlankyB (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Danke für den link, hab mich echt geärgert weil ichs verpasst habe 

Echt super Aufnahmen und sehr interessant.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Danke für den Link!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> hier die Sendung für die die es verpasst haben!



Super 

Dankeschön #6


----------



## Skrxnch (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Hallo,

super schöner Film, habs über Zatto gesehen und war entzückt das da etwas aufgeklärt wurde über die eigentlichen Nahrungsgrundlagen des Welses. 

Freue mich, dass direkt im Anschluss hier son riesen Feedback ist.|rolleyes
Skronch


----------



## Pinn (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ich fand den Beitrag sehr interessant! Die wichtigste Info für mich war die, dass der Wels ein Fisch ist, über den viel erzählt wird und über den man in Wirklichkeit sehr wenig weiss. Klasse Unterwasseraufnahmen!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## elranchero (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ein super Bericht, den ich mit Spannung verfolgt habe. Zum Glück war das Angeln auf Wels nicht Thema des Berichtes, sondern die Lebensweise des Welses...im Zusammenspiel mit der übrigen Fauna.

Am beeindruckensten fand ich die Aufnahmen der Nahrungsaufnahme, wobei die "Bisse" so vehement erfolgen, daß ich die Bremse in Zukunft ziemlich geschlossen halten werde .

Wansinn auch die Einstellung, wo die 2 Welse zu sehen sind. Ich tippe mal, da man vom Warten auf den Sommer sprach, daß sich hierbei um eine Brutpflege nach der Laichzeit gehandelt hat. Wobei die große Anzahl der Verletzungen bei einem der Fische, ihn als Pfleger identifiziert. (Meine Theorie)

Rundum tolle Sache die Sendung, so etwas könnte ich mir öfter ansehen.

Ach so: 

1.   ........weiß jemand wo man .....die Ködacks kaufen kann, scheint wirklich vielversprechend zu sein!

2.   ........darf man in Deutschland auch mit lebendem Ködack angeln?


----------



## locotus (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Fand den Bericht auch sehr interessant. Für die gelungenen Unterwasseraufnahmen kann man dem Filmteam nur danken.

Ich hoffe, dass der Bericht bei einigen zum Umdenken bzgl. des Welses führt. Er ist halt kein Monster, das ganze Teiche leerfrisst. Wer raubt sich schon komplett seine Nahrungsgrundlage.

Den Entscheidungsträgern beim Fernsehen kann man nur zurufen: "Gebt uns mehr davon"

Gruß Lars


----------



## magic feeder (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

auf jeden fall ein sehr aufschlussreicher bericht


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



elranchero schrieb:


> 1.   ........weiß jemand wo man .....die Ködacks kaufen kann, scheint wirklich vielversprechend zu sein!
> 
> 2.   ........darf man in Deutschland auch mit lebendem Ködack angeln?



hab ich da irgendwo nicht richtig aufgepasst: _Ködacks?_ meinst du die maulwurfsgrille?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Jose schrieb:


> hab ich da irgendwo nicht richtig aufgepasst: _Ködacks?_ meinst du die maulwurfsgrille?


 
Falls ja, dann Nein :q

Maulwurfsgrillen stehen in D unter Schutz. Macht aber auch keinen Sinn weil die hier sicherlich nicht zum gewohnten, weil regelmäßigen, Nahrungsangebot des Welses gehören. Wenn man´s trotzdem versuchen will, im Zoohandel gibts Grillen und Schaben zu kaufen.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Hier gibt es auch noch was übers Ili-Gebiet in Kasachstan zu lesen. *KLICK*


----------



## TRANSformator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



locotus schrieb:


> Wer raubt sich schon komplett seine Nahrungsgrundlage.
> Gruß Lars



Der Mensch tut genau das. Nebenbei nicht nur seine Nahrungsgrundlage, sondern auch die anderer Lebewesen.


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Falls ja, dann Nein :q
> 
> Maulwurfsgrillen stehen in D unter Schutz. Macht aber auch keinen Sinn weil die hier sicherlich nicht zum gewohnten, weil regelmäßigen, Nahrungsangebot des Welses gehören. Wenn man´s trotzdem versuchen will, im Zoohandel gibts Grillen und Schaben zu kaufen.


 
die biester unter naturschutz na super-wir haben den ganzen garten damit voll!!!!#q#q

wenn im frühjahr die neuen plänzchen ausm boden kommen kann man zusehen wie sie die unter die erde ziehen!!!einfach hammer....

denke mal als köder wären sie wohl auch nicht sehr selektiv da sie eher so bis an die 10cm gehen da wird wohl mehr beifang als alles andere mit gefangen


----------



## locotus (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

@TRANSformator

Da hast du natürlich recht, der Mensch ist und bleibt leider das gefährlichste und oft auch dümmste Raubtier auf diesem Planeten. Wir wachen meist erst auf, wenn der Baum schon brennt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Ein wirklich interessanter Film,mit einigen sensationellen Aufnahmen,wie z.B. die zwei
streitenden Fische im Ili,neu für mich waren auch,die angeblichen Lautäußerungen von
Welsen.Was die sich wohl so zu erzählen haben?
Es sind zwar Lautäußerungen bei manchen Fischarten bekannt,aber das Welse auch dazu
fähig sind,war mir jedenfalls bisher nicht bekannt.

Taxidermist


----------



## elranchero (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

@jose

nein natürlich keine Maulwurfsgrillen, ist doch verboten!

"Ködacks" bezieht sich auf den Anfang des Beitrages, erinnerst Du Dich nicht mehr?

In etwa so wie im Anhang habe ich gedacht :m


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> die biester unter naturschutz na super-wir haben den ganzen garten damit voll!!!!#q#q
> 
> wenn im frühjahr die neuen plänzchen ausm boden kommen kann man zusehen wie sie die unter die erde ziehen!!!einfach hammer....
> 
> denke mal als köder wären sie wohl auch nicht sehr selektiv da sie eher so bis an die 10cm gehen da wird wohl mehr beifang als alles andere mit gefangen



Na,dan lege dir doch einen Wels zu


----------



## Zanderlui (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Na,dan lege dir doch einen Wels zu


 
haben wir versucht aber der kam durch die schmalen gänge der grille so schlecht durch|supergri


----------



## elranchero (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Nochmal zu den Lautäußerungen, die passen ja wohl 100% zum Wallerholzsound!!!

Somit ist für mich da eindeutig ein Zusammenhang zwischen Kommunikation und Beutereiz. Das war für mich auch absolut neu, muß ich zugeben als "alter" Welsangler, was meint ihr dazu.

Der einzige Haken an der Geschichte ist, das wenn man von verklopften Gewässern spricht, der Zusammenhang nicht mehr herzustellen ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Heute war im NDR 19:30 kurz etwas über Wels-Aquakultur im Bauernhof.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*



elranchero schrieb:


> @jose
> 
> nein natürlich keine Maulwurfsgrillen, ist doch verboten!
> 
> ...



sorry, bin etwas zu spät vorm fernseher gelandet, hab also den superköder verpasst. tja, wer zu spät kommt...:c


----------



## straleman (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

ich hab grad mal ne runde gegoogelt und ein paar nette sachen gefunden:

Über 100 Kg wiegt ein Waller nur, wenn das Wasser warm und das Nahrungsangebot groß ist und er außerdem ein Alter von 50 Jahren deutlich überschritten hat. 
Als größter und schwerster Riesenwels aller Zeiten gilt ein mit Netzen 1761 in der Oder gefangener Koloß. Der gewaltige Fisch wog ohne Eingeweide 375 Kg.


Glück im Unglück hatte ein Berufstaucher in Ostdeutschland, der unter Wasser einen Brückenpfeiler auf seine Haltbarkeit untersuchen sollte und dabei einen Riesenwels bei der Siesta störte. Der kapitale Fisch, vermutlich über 2,5 m lang und geschätzte 150 Kg schwer, attackierte den Eindringling mit wilden Kopfstößen, so dass diesem mehrere Rippen gebrochen wurden und er letztendlich in der Strömung um sein Leben kämpfen musste. Selbst der Einsatz des Tauchermessers konnte den wild gewordenen Waller nicht bremsen. Letztendlich half nur noch die Flucht, wobei der Unhold den Taucher bis ans Ufer verfolgte. Kollegen zogen den Verletzten an Land, wo er im Krankenhaus versorgt werden musste. Silurus glanis hatte sein Revier erfolgreich verteidigt. 


ganz schön heftig,vielleicht hab ich auch mal das glück einen riesen zu meinen rekordfischen hinzu zufügen zu können.


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Oder bei Rapidshare.com oder sonstigen uploadseiten mal hochladen könnte?

Würde mich auch mal Interessieren, habs leider verpennt.


----------



## flexxxone (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

ich konnte auch nich... :c

...nur weil meine Frau sich diese bescheiden schönen Soaps reinzieht #q |krach: :v

bitte bitte, irgendwo ablegen, wo man sich's runterziehen kann.

Gruß
flexxx

PS: der Link, weiter oben von Knurrhahn, geht irgendwie nich #c


----------



## Pappa70 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Moin MIEPOL,
dein link funzt leider auch nich.
andere vorschläge ?



irgendwer ???


----------



## Seefliege (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

|wavey:

kopiere ihn mal in eine leere seite oder gib ihn bei google ein. die seiten blocken sich irgendwie. die adresse hat bei mir auch funktioniert ... #6


----------



## Pappa70 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

jetzt klappts 
danke miepol   #h


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

hatte auch so meine Probleme ....
sone fehlermeldung hab ich ja noch nie gesehen |kopfkrat

Banned !!!
Sie kommen von einer Website, mit der wir nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen. Wir bitten dies zu akzeptieren. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter soundso ...

hab es dann runtergeladen - aber jede file dann nur 12K groß und kann ich auch nicht entpacken .... 
da scheint wohl was nicht hinzuhauen ....
ging das bei euch ????


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

Cool danke.

*Monster im Badesee - Das Leben der Welse*
 PW:* l4h
*
Links zu RapidShare gelöscht von Honeyball, da es ein eindeutiger Rechtsverstoß ist, selbst mitgeschnittene Film- und Musikbeiträge im Internet anzubieten.
Dies zieht auch eine Verwarnung an LahnDöbel nach sich!


----------



## herrmänn11 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: auf arte: "Monster im Badesee" Dienstag, 03.02.2009, 19:00 Uhr*

sch........, zu spät gelesen hätte ich gerne gesehen


----------

